

Fact check: malware did not bring down a passenger jet - carusen
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/fact-check-malware-did-not-bring-down-a-passenger-jet/2354

======
abyssknight
I love this about HN. Both stories get posted, and I can make up my own mind
what to believe. I wish all news reporting and aggregation was this
transparent.

